# Old Pro-Line



## GBG (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a Pro-Line Zephyr Magnum round wheel compound. Green cast aluminum riser, white glass over wood laminated limbs with walnut(?) colored overlays at the limb bolts and tips (back and belly). It has steel cables and all polished chrome/aluminum hardware with a non-removable white hard plastic grip. No serial or patent numbers. Does someone know the age and if it is still safe to shoot? Thanks for any info.


----------



## GBG (Mar 4, 2007)

Forgot to include 45" ATA and marked 60# @ 30".


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*old proline*

i bought one of these at a flea market years ago and i still shoot it for fun.its slow but when friends come over to shoot i dig it out and play .proline was bought out by darton years ago so im told


----------



## GBG (Mar 4, 2007)

Glad to hear your bow is safe to shoot, I was a bit concerned about wood limbs on a compound. Thanks again.


----------

